# ears block sight behind goat



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

I am new to owning Boers and wonder what others say about the ears first of all being so close to the back part of the eyes and likely tickle the eyelashes and/or irritate the eye. As well as how the ears block the vision behind like a blinder. How can they see predators easily? How is this good for the goat and why have 'we' bred them this way? Nubians also have the sight blocking and maybe other kinds of goats. But mention Boers because it also is too close to each eye.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

i dont think it blocks their vision at all really ... having been in the situation many times trying to catch them in a paddock i can tell you they dont really have a very big blind spot at all! they can and do move their ears around. also the hanging down ear is advantageous for goats that originated in a hot climate for two reasons. firstly it is for heat loss, the larger ear has more surface area to lose heat from, as the goat grazes the breeze passes under the ear and removws the body heat. the second reason is that the pendulous ear also keeps dust and dirt out preventing ear infetions.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very interesting explination keren  As for being able to sneak up and catch a goat from behind..I second your opinion. I've never noticed our goats having issues with not being able to see because of their ears. The only place I've noticed a blind spot is directly behind them, but everyone has that problem unless you have eyes in the back of your head lol


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Two of our Boer/nubians have these ears that seem to rub on their eye lashes. Their ears seem to always be in their way much like a floppy ponytail positioned to high and close to head. These same two goats also seem to have more of an ability to flex their ears out and move them around. It is really odd to see them do this when they are listening to something behind them or flare them out when they are at full alert. I wonder if it is a Nubian thing since our Full Boers don't do this much at all and dont have ears that go forward like that.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is a picture of our Boer/Nubian(15%) Nubian in first picture with her ears flared out on purpose. The 2nd picture is of our FullBlood Doe with ears flared forward and they sometimes rub on her eyes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i dont think it blocks their vision at all really ... having been in the situation many times trying to catch them in a paddock i can tell you they dont really have a very big blind spot at all! they can and do move their ears around. also the hanging down ear is advantageous for goats that originated in a hot climate for two reasons. firstly it is for heat loss, the larger ear has more surface area to lose heat from, as the goat grazes the breeze passes under the ear and removws the body heat. the second reason is that the pendulous ear also keeps dust and dirt out preventing ear infetions.


 I agree... :thumb:

Nice doe.... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Merry I love those pics, they are pretty girls! Our nubian/boer does that with her ears too, we call them airplane ears LOL 
Our Kiko/cross doe sometimes puts her ears so far forward it looks like she is trying to hide her ears! Now you have me wanting to look and see if I have pictures...lol!!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven't noticed it effecting sight either. 

Awww what cute goats! My sisters show wether does that with his ears too... we say he has propelor ears


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input. The little guy I guess is no different than a sheep dog with its eyes completely covered. I tried to make a halter for him to put in front of ears, but behind horns. Should have worked...in my book anyway! but it did not. My rope halter is 1/4 inch and not wide enough to pull ears back. I didn't really want to do wide nylon, but may have to. If he can't see well, he'll grow up trying to breed the dog, or the horse or eeegads, anything that moves!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Unless it's truly causing him issues I wouldn't mess with his ears. Do you happen to have any pictures of him? Our Kiko/cross literately always has her ears forward, sometimes covering her eyes if she puts her head down a bit, but it doesn't bother her at all. I'd think a halter might rub his ears and maybe cause more discomfort or irritation?


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Here he is. I'm really enjoying him now because when he starts peeing on his face, he won't be as much fun. I think he is lovable, but he would still be as wild as a march hare if he were loose. He's so wild he does not want to eat alfalfa pellets.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I havent noticed a blind spot with my boer...But what i can say is They are EXCELLENT FLY SWATTERS!!! lol...I can hear it across the yard when she shakes her head.


----------

